# check my build please



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K

MOBO: ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87

RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB

SSD: Samsung Electronics MZ-7PD128BW

VC: ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5

PSU: SeaSonic S12II 620

Purpose: daily usage, web browsing, website building, occasional (once a year) video/audio editing, starcraft 2, counter strike. 

Did I make any unnecessary upgrades that do not benefit my purpose? 

Any other recommendations on parts? 

Any recommendation on a cool case? a cpu fan? (i want quiet or near silent) 

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For your posted use you could go with a less expensive Mobo.
You don't have a Hdd, other than the 128GB SSD, listed.
The SSD will give you faster boot/access times but it's an unnecessary expense for your use.
The Intel OEM heatsink/fan shoild be fine and they're as quiet as most aftermarket.
The rest looks good.
Cases are a personal choice but CoolerMaster and Antec make good quality cases at reasonable prices.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is a very nice case:

Newegg.com - NEW NZXT H440 STEEL Mid Tower Case. Next Generation 5.25-less Design. Include 4 x 2nd Gen FNv2 Fans, High-End WC support, USB3.0, White/Black


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The NZXT might be a perfectly good case but I would recommend doing some looking before spending $120 on a case........ with a door and window.
Doors break easily and windows scratch easily.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Doors break easily and windows scratch easily.


And metal gets dented, and USB plugs get broken off in the ports. Accidents happen, but taking a minimal amount of care will avoid these mishaps.

For that matter, you would have to actually be trying to scratch an acrylic side window or be cleaning it with a brillo pad. And I expect it would be easier to scratch a painted surface than it would a Lexan window.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Buyer beware. :smile:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I agree with Tyree that case is great looking but for practical use the doors do always break off and the clear side windows always scratch easily.
The build is great components though. And the board is really expensive for what you need to work with.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Brillo pads for everyone!


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

Any suggestions on a mobo, somethings thats a little more realistic for my usage? 



Also, I want to buy a 32" monitor. Any suggestion? I dont want to spend too much on the monitor tho. thanks!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Personally I get much better service from Gigabyte boards:
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

asus z87 How about this one?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That will do.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

toxict3arz said:


> asus z87 How about this one?


Good choice.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Works for me though Newegg has it for way less:
Newegg.com - ASUS Z87-K LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Works for me though Newegg has it for way less:
> Newegg.com - ASUS Z87-K LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
> !


Good catch!


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

^The funny part about that is Newegg's regular price for that board still beats 
Amazon's discounted price. :dance:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Unless there is a difference I didn't catch, I think Amazon's price is just wrong. Though on the next model up I noticed Amazon at $174 and Newegg at $159, not nearly as big a difference.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Different boards. Major difference is in the interface slot configuration and number of expansion ports. 'A' version uses a different audio chipset.

A version is the same price at Newegg.com
Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

So i will go with the asus z87-a 

Any thoughts on a 27-32" monitor? something cheap but reliable?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Newegg.com - HP Pavilion 27xi Silver / Black 27" 7ms IPS HDMI LED Backlight LCD Monitor 250 cd/m2 10,000,000:1

Newegg.com - SAMSUNG C570 S27C570H Glossy Black 27" 5ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 Mega Infinite DCR (1000:1)

ASUS VE278H Black 27" 2ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 ASVR 50000000:1 (1200:1) Built-in Speakers - Newegg.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can never go wrong with Samsung monitors. Acer and Asus are also good quality.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Tyree said:


> The NZXT might be a perfectly good case but I would recommend doing some looking before spending $120 on a case........ with a door and window.
> Doors break easily and windows scratch easily.


My thoughts exactly! Whoa!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Tyree said:


> You can never go wrong with Samsung monitors. Acer and Asus are also good quality.


I'll drink to that!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

toxict3arz said:


> So i will go with the asus z87-a
> 
> Any thoughts on a 27-32" monitor? something cheap but reliable?


I'm afraid those two words don't do well together mainly "cheap" and "reliable".
I buy Asus and Samsung only as I have had way too many issues with most others. I can't imagine more than 217" though.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

I think I will hold off on the monitor or maybe go for a used one. 


Could someone recommend a fast hard drive (other than my ssd) that I can use to store things. I dont need much. 500GB should be plenty (but i mean if its only 5 dollar difference I'd rather go 1TB). 

Thanks!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good:Western Digital WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive, Blue - Newegg.com

Better: Newegg.com - WD BLACK SERIES WD1003FZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'd go with the WD Blue listed above.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

If I want to buy a cpu fan just for cosmetic reasons and looking for a good silent one, any recommendations? I just want it to look cool cause the case I bought has a huge window 

and recommendations for 140mm case fans as well plz Thanks!


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> The Intel OEM heatsink/fan shoild be fine and they're as quiet as most aftermarket.





> If I want to buy a cpu fan just for cosmetic reasons and looking for a good silent one, any recommendations?


Since it was advised that an OEM heatsink would suffice to cool your build's CPU and you want one just for aesthetics, I would suggest just finding any aftermarket CPU heatsink that appeals to you with good reviews (since generally, aftermarket heatsinks offer better cooling than OEM heatsinks).

You can browse through the aftermarket heatsinks in our recommended builds list to get you started.

Edit: Sorry, the builds list doesn't seem to list 3rd party CPU heatsinks. I'm sure someone will recommend one soon enough.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Find one that appeals to you. CoolerMaster and Noctua are popular.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Take a look at the Zalman Cu LED models.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

So I was going to get a Asus Z87-A

but I realized that i also need wireless internet. 

Are there mobo's with wireless interenet attached, if so any recommendations? 

If not I guess i'll just get a wireless network card.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Desktops are best utilized with a wired connection. But if it's a must, I'd have to gander that most add-on wireless adapters would outperform integrated motherboard WiFi.

Someone might correct me on this tough.. about the integrated WiFi.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Motherboards, Intel Motherboards, GIGABYTE, ASUS, Wi-Fi 802.11ac, WiFi IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n, WiFi IEEE 802.11b/g/n, WiF...

Much like 10/100/1000 wired ethernet, on board wifi is available as 802.11 b,g and n and is no worse or better than most discrete cards.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the distance is not too great and obstructions are minimal, Wi-Fi is OK. 
Onborad should be as effective as most cards.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

thinking about getting a Asus Z87-Pro for the wifi.

Yes?

and 

Amazon.com : Zalman Computer Noise Prevention System with Silent Fan Pure Copper Heatsink CPU Cooler CNPS9500AT : Computer Internal Cpu Fans : Electronics


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A WiFi card will be better to use then the onboard WiFi.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

MC, can you explain why a WiFi card is better than onboard WiFi? Because that was the hunch I initially had but then gccavan's and Tyree's posts made me reconsider my assumption. As long as the onbaord WiFi and WiFi card both operate under the same wireless standard (802.11ac, for instance) doesn't that put them both at par?


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

Would also like to hear your opinion before I purchase Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've never built using a Mobo with Wi-Fi but I have worked on several and it's just as good as a card working with short distances, about 30 ft., with no obstructions. I can't say how it is with more distance and any obstruction.
My $.02......If hard wired is not an option, another Mobo + card is cheaper or the same cost, I'd go with a Mobo + card.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

Can I also ask what is the difference between

Asus z87-a
Asus z87-plus
Asus z87-pro

I mean if there are any benefits to me then I wouldnt mind spendin a little more money for a better board. But if its unncessary then I'll just stick with asus z87-a 


and also a good wireless network card? 


Thanks!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I've done a few mini-ITX systems, but only one gamer (a LAN party box). Haven't seen any difference between on board and discrete. Range seems to be the same also; position of the antenna sometimes makes a difference, but generally the network is available or it isn't, regardless of hardware. 

If you think about it, wifi integrated on a desktop motherboard is no different than that of a notebook/netbook PC or even a tablet.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the comparison here ASUS Z87 Specs Comparison Chart


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Largest difference: Z87-PRO has onboard Wifi and Bluetooth. Also there are some differences in the number and type of interface slots, USB and SATA ports.

Compare the boards using these pages:
Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!
ASUS Z87 Specs Comparison Chart


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Toxic, a good way to decide when picking a board is to keep in mind functionality. One more may offer features than another model may not. If you use joe and gcavan's comparison links, you can compare the three board models alongside each other and determine which features you don't need in your system, ultimately giving you your board of choice.

I can't suggest a wireless card because I've never used one before but I would assume you'd be best using one with the latest 802.11ac wireless standard. Again, something like wireless capabilities depends on what you plan to use the computer for (haven't followed the thread through so I may have missed if you'd said so).


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your input! 

I just finished putting together my computer and im justing leaving it on and testing out whether everything is working fine. And seems to be working perfectlt fine. 

I know I chose not to buy an optical drive cause i was going to use one from my old comp. But that one seems to suck crap cause its the loudest thing on my computer and its power input is kinda chipped. 

Any suggestions on dvd drives aside from the ASUS 24X that is on the build rec page?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I prefer the Lite-On iHAS-124. Have several dozen installed in client systems. Yet to have one go bad. Seem (to me) to be quietest running.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Why not the Asus in the build list? 
Asus-LG-Lite-On are all reliable optical drives but Lite-On are infamous for being loud.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Get a Blu-Ray drive so your computer will be somewhat _future-proof_. :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I see no obvious reason for a Blu-Ray drive and especially not a B/R burner...unless you just want one. It will be quite sometime, if ever, that a Blu-ray drive will be required for a OS install. Blu-Ray move quality, in my experience, is no better than DVD.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Blu-Ray move quality, in my experience, is no better than DVD.


I've never watched a BluRay movie but I hear that also.


----------

